# AutoTalk Controllers & Sound Boards?



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

We picked up one of those "Affordable Animatronics volume One" books recently. It's actually a good book that shows basic animatronic linkages and audio hookups and such for animating anything. The primary components they show enables a skeleton to talk via a "Line input" from a CD player is the Wizard and AutoTalk control boards. I'm also aware of the Cowlacious system that many in this forum use. 

Because of some of the long phrases we want our figures to say, using VSA software isn't a viable thing. The VSA software we'll be working on this winter for something else. My question is this, using one of these AutoTalk type boards, can anyone recommend which is or what may be the best one to begin with? I realize when it comes to "Jaw" movement, nothing will beat VSA software, but we're trying to come as close to that as possible for this first project. Any opinion would be appreciated.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

I personally like the scary terry audio servo driver from cowlacious. http://www.cowlacious.com/ScaryTerry.htm Good control, and it has the ability to not only drive servos but also solenoids if you have pneumatic jaw, and hook ups for led eys that sync with the jaw movement.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Gadget,

I would certainly consider the Scary Terry board, even though they are completely sold out for this year. I'd have to check the specs on both the Scary Terry and the AutoTalk first. The AutoTalk has numerous fine adjustments built into it for setting the max travel for jaw open and closed limits and also a sensitivity adjustment depending on the audio source, just to mention a few of the features. Thanks for the information.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

The cowlacious board has the same adjustments and is not sold out. Just the ones with a 60 second isd chip which you can buy from jameco for $11.00. Just to let you know.


----------

